# Storing Bac Water?



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Just a quick one, i have 2 vials of Bac Water 30ml, since ive had them i have just kept them in my drawer at home out of sunlight etc.

Is this ok to do or does this now mean that they are useless as they should have been refrigerated?

Need to know as i was planning on using some tonight for HCG.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Bump?


----------



## mrjord (Jun 25, 2011)

I do the same with mine but soon as Its opened it stays in the fridge til it's all gone. I've never had any issues in the couple of years I've been doin it


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Thats the problem mate i have withdrawn 2ml from the vial but it has stayed in my drawer and not in the fridge, just wanted to know whether it was still ok to use?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Serious does noone know the answer to this?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Unopened with cap off they are good for years in a drawer.

If water has been withdrawn it is best to keep in fridge mate, will last years there too.

Not 100% sure about a pierced bottle not being kept on fridge though. Can't you keep it in fridge?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Unopened with cap off they are good for years in a drawer.
> 
> If water has been withdrawn it is best to keep in fridge mate, will last years there too.
> 
> Not 100% sure about a pierced bottle not being kept on fridge though. Can't you keep it in fridge?


Cheers mate, i can keep it in the fridge but i just didnt think at the time.

Its been in the drawer around a month with 2ml removed and never touched again, what you think?

I reckon it would still be alright but its worth getting the ok from someone, plus i dont want to waste 5000ius of HCG either.


----------



## mrjord (Jun 25, 2011)

I'd use it fella pretty sure it doesn't tell you to keep it refrigerated, just keep whatever uve mixed it with in the fridge


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

mrjord said:


> I'd use it fella pretty sure it doesn't tell you to keep it refrigerated, just keep whatever uve mixed it with in the fridge


Sounds plausible actually, nice one mate.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

I did the same thing mate through ignorance first time I bought bac water, was in the back of a drawer for about 6 weeks with some used.

I still used after for peptides and was ok.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Hendrix said:


> I did the same thing mate through ignorance first time I bought bac water, was in the back of a drawer for about 6 weeks with some used.
> 
> I still used after for peptides and was ok.


Perfect, cheers mate, thats confirmed it for me, will be jabbing tonight


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Cheers mate, i can keep it in the fridge but i just didnt think at the time.
> 
> Its been in the drawer around a month with 2ml removed and never touched again, what you think?
> 
> I reckon it would still be alright but its worth getting the ok from someone, plus i dont want to waste 5000ius of HCG either.


Yeah it'll be fine I reckon mate


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I store all mine at room temp, doesnt need to be refridgerated until mixed


----------

